# Atv tipping



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone had problems with there atv's  tipping????


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

If your atv doesn't end up on top of you at least one time your doing something wrong!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well yamaguy mine has never been on top of me. I'm always on top  But my 500 has a 2 inch lift in it and it seems a little more tippier then my 400 was. But I never have had a problem.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

K20Fisher;524518 said:


> Has anyone had problems with there atv's  tipping????


if you drive with common sense you will be fine.

If you try and turn at high speed's and catch dry pavment you wont be.

They are really stable. if you stay within your limits as a rider. If you due things beyond your limits?

well you'll will find out about that then.

Post Pics of that here so we can all learn. 

sublime out


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

may i ask what you were doing when your atv tipped on you? i have found, and i have been riding for 4 1/2 years now, that you either know that what your doing will cause it to flip before it happens, or that i have to be trying to get it off 2 wheels.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Never while snow plowing, came close a few times while riding, If you know your atv limits and how to control it you should be fine


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

ive been ridieing since i was 3 im now 18 and ive only tipped a few times in real technacal stuff or showing off lol, we all do that one. its never been more then a slow "Oh S***"! type roll. if you know your limits and your ATV's limits you should be ok


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks thats what I was thinking Know my limits and my atv's limits


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Yamaguy: My friend Missy tipped the quad that she was riding on. So by your standards, she was doing something right? She definately was on the bottom! 

Hey Sublime: I guess she has no common sense? Must be a blonde thing! 

OK, here is the end result of her taking the quad out for a ride:

The first cast was white, and went from her toes to her upper thigh . It was on for about 10 weeks and then she went with the hot pike one. That one also went from her toes to the top of her thigh. Then she went to a cast that only went up to her knee, much easier for her to get around in, and only a few weeks in that one. Now she is in a "moon boot" for a few more weeks. 

Two minutes of carelessness can lead to MONTHS of pain and helplessness, not to mention loss of income and $$$ in medical expenses!

.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

yamaguy;524614 said:


> If your atv doesn't end up on top of you at least one time your doing something wrong!





deere615;526846 said:


> Never while snow plowing, came close a few times while riding, If you know your atv limits and how to control it you should be fine


I've never rolled one plowing snow. During normal riding our wolverine has been upside down several times (once off a jump directly ontop of me, nice trip to the ER) and the beartracker is so top heavy I'm pretty sure I can push it over by hand.

Me messing around a couple summers ago riding around on 2 wheels.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

*atv tipping........?*

Is this like COW tipping? wesport

How can you tell when the ATV is sleeping?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

You guys are nuts. I have never done any wheelies or 2 wheels stunts. I plow with it. Go through mud with it. Pull stuff with it. And take care of it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mark13;529835 said:


> I've never rolled one plowing snow. During normal riding our wolverine has been upside down several times (once off a jump directly ontop of me, nice trip to the ER) and the beartracker is so top heavy I'm pretty sure I can push it over by hand.
> 
> Me messing around a couple summers ago riding around on 2 wheels.


My friend does that all the time on his trailblazer. Hes pretty good, but I probably wouldn't do it. Now that I think about it he was the one driving when I was on the back and he ran it straight up a tree and flipped it luckly no one get hurt!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere615;530048 said:


> My friend does that all the time on his trailblazer. Hes pretty good, but I probably wouldn't do it. Now that I think about it he was the one driving when I was on the back and he ran it straight up a tree and flipped it luckly no one get hurt!


I can ride around like that for quite a while until I set it back onto all 4s. I've almost flopped a 250x over backwards doing 30mph wheelies. My friend has an 03 polaris scrambler 500 4x4that is quite mean, he can hit the throttle at 30 and the front end goes skyward. I've had the chance to ride it a bit, I was on wet soggy gravel leaning way over the bars and hit the throttle about 3/4 of the way and the front end came up about 6". I'm afraid to 4x4 launch it on dry pavement.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

NJ Plowman;529734 said:


> Hey Yamaguy: My friend Missy tipped the quad that she was riding on. So by your standards, she was doing something right? She definately was on the bottom!
> 
> Hey Sublime: I guess she has no common sense? Must be a blonde thing!
> 
> ...


would like to know more about the 2 minutes of carelessness, that part may take the common sense right out the window.

I have been close many time to taking a spill on my ATV, and my old Big Red 3 wheeler bucked me off many times. I was alway's able to pick my self up Put the Bike back on its wheels and keep riding though.

sublime out.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Ive only tipped it once and that was doing doughnuts on a dry rock hard race track!!.. I did end off the back one in a corn field pulling wheelies!!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Sublime,

Those 3 wheelers were cool, I had one a few years ago. :redbounce

Missy went for a ride and ended up tipping the quad. She still doesn't know what she did to case the flip, but what I meant by "two minutes of carelessness" was that in a split second she ended up getting hurt. She has common sense, and was careful when she rode. She ended up on the bottom with the quad on top of her, obviously her leg got twisted and entangled with the quad. She ended up with several broken bones, and ambulance ride to the hospital, and then MONTHS in a total of four different casts, some of which were huge and made even the littlest thing we take for granted hard for her to do. I guess she was just unlucky! Like you, I ride and fall off every once-in-a-while, but I get up too. I guess it was just her turn! :crying:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Elwer;530592 said:


> Ive only tipped it once and that was doing doughnuts on a dry rock hard race track!!.. I did end off the back one in a corn field pulling wheelies!!


It is fun to do donuts in 4x4 on wet pavement. I think to closest I came to flipping my atv was trying to go over railroad tracks, w/o 4x4 engaged, after engaging 4x4 I gased it because I was stuck on top of one track-needless to say I almost went over the handle bars


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

its also fun doing dougnuts on ice covered ponds in 4x4, just take off, fly across pond and spin her out and let the highspeed 4x4 doughnuts go just gotta make sure the ice is thick enough first


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Elwer;531195 said:


> its also fun doing dougnuts on ice covered ponds in 4x4, just take off, fly across pond and spin her out and let the highspeed 4x4 doughnuts go just gotta make sure the ice is thick enough first


...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Elwer;531195 said:


> its also fun doing dougnuts on ice covered ponds in 4x4, just take off, fly across pond and spin her out and let the highspeed 4x4 doughnuts go just gotta make sure the ice is thick enough first





deere615;532853 said:


>


I got up to 4th gear on our wolverine doing 4x4 donuts earlier this winter. After I stoped I had to do about 10 low speed donuts the other way so I wasn't so dizzy.

Its also fun (only when your on a lake or large body of ice) to get some speed up (20-30mph) and then slowly pitch it sideways and once you start to spin turn into the spin and hit the gas and it will slowly bring you around. It's basically a long drawn out donut over about a hundred feet of ice.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Bibbo;526875 said:


> ive been ridieing since i was 3 im now 18 and ive only tipped a few times in real technacal stuff or showing off lol, we all do that one. its never been more then a slow "Oh S***"! type roll. if you know your limits and your ATV's limits you should be ok


Yea most of the time it is while doing technical trails. A few times in the field learning to do wheelies and ride on it's side.


----------

